# MAC PRO website



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 8, 2005)

I heard on one of the boards (can't remember if it was here or MUA) that the macpro website was going to be updated. Can anyone confirm this? I hope it is true. The pics and products look so outdated and a lot of the products do not have current colors. I hate having to jump back and forth between the pro and regular sites when I am about to place an order.


----------



## saramwrap (Jun 9, 2005)

I've heard this as well, but just as a rumor.

When I asked one of the MAC PRO reps over the phone, she said she didn't know anything about it.  But that's the usual customer service runaround -- the left hand rarely knows what the right is doing!

I have complained at least a half-dozen times about the lack of current PRO info.  If you want a better site, bug them!


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jun 9, 2005)

I went to a Pro class last weekend. They gave us a feedback form about what we want to see. I told them that I would like the pro site to be updated.


----------



## Thumper (Jun 9, 2005)

It's absolutely true. 
Most likely by the end of June the PRO site will be revamped and newly launched. PRO members will receive an email about the new site a week or so after it shows up in it's new incarnation.


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

b/c I'm not a Pro I just want to know what to expect on the Pro Site....


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 9, 2005)

Now I'll really be impressed if they let us poor makeup proles access the site, hehe.  I can dream, can't I?


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jun 9, 2005)

Just went to it, that site still looks a mess.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 9, 2005)

Whats the address?


----------



## amandamakeup (Jun 9, 2005)

its macpro.com but you need your password and name. They usually update it every 6 weeks. but as a pro member, I dont find the mac pro site worth it. I get alot more info off of the regular mac site. The master class information is great, but they only have those like once a year anyways.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 9, 2005)

It's macpro.com . It's only accesible to PRO members. You need a password or member # to actually view the site. If you don't have one, you aren't missing out on much. The site is a wreck and it has not been updated in years.  You can see most of what is on the site at

http://www.specktra.net/pro_products.php


----------



## Incus (Oct 8, 2005)

*MAC pro website???*

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum guys... but can someone give me the link to the MAC pro website please???


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Oct 8, 2005)

www.macpro.com


----------



## Incus (Oct 8, 2005)

Ahh thanks so much!!!!


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 7, 2006)

*New Products - Timeline until on Pro Site?*

How long does it usually take for a new collection to hit the mac pro site? Does it differ on whether its LE or Perm too?


----------



## Glow (Jun 17, 2006)

*Pro Website question.*

I want to get Kelly Green pigment so badly. But I don't have a card. 
I was wondering If I can call on the phone and use it without a pro card.


----------



## Femme Noir (Jun 17, 2006)

yes you can still buy this pigment by calling 1800-387-6706 ext. 6. You just won't get a discount. 

Call hours are 9-5 monday - friday


----------



## Glow (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_yes you can still buy this pigment by calling 1800-387-6706 ext. 6. You just won't get a discount. 

Call hours are 9-5 monday - friday_

 
I pretty much love you, Thanks so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## badpenny (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_yes you can still buy this pigment by calling 1800-387-6706 ext. 6. You just won't get a discount. 

Call hours are 9-5 monday - friday_

 
No way!!!!!!!  You mean I could call that number and get pro pans??????????


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 17, 2006)

Once I called the pro # and they said I couldn't order without a pro card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I call the nearest pro store to me and have them send it to me.


----------



## farra712 (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *badpenny* 
_No way!!!!!!!  You mean I could call that number and get pro pans??????????_

 

Yes!  You can order anything they carry at the pro store without a card.  The card only gets you a discount and access to makeup classes and stuff.  Good luck!


----------



## Georgiecat (Jun 28, 2006)

*Pro website total time*

When you order online from the Pro website, how long does it usually take for your order to show up with tracking info after you place it?  I know the regular MAC site sometimes shows "processing" until my products are delivered. Is the pro site as slow when it comes to updating?


----------



## msburgundy (Jun 28, 2006)

*yes, it's slow too*

yes, I have found they take 4 to 5 days to show it's shipped


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 28, 2006)

If I order on a Tuesday, my stuff arrives the following Monday. If I order thru the 800#, it arrives in about 3 days. The website ships with UPS, and the 800# ships with DHL. The # is usually quicker, but DHL has been so rough with my packages, I'd rather wait a few days. DHL sent me a package that had been smashed and was soaking wet


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 29, 2006)

It depends, like if I order on a Friday afternoon it gets processed on Monday and shipped on Tues. and I have it that Thursday.


----------



## Georgiecat (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone, as of last night, they hadn't even charged me for the items.  I hate having pending charges for items.  I ordered Saturday.


----------



## KIT (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if we can order online at the MAC PRO website with a Visa gift card?

Thanks,
Kit


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure if it's anything like my AMEX gift card (it has numbers and an exp. date) you should be fine. I was told that it could be used just like a CC, but some exclusions apply (no car rentals, cruise lines, casino or ATM use). HTH.


----------



## ikapela511 (Jan 7, 2008)

*MAC PRO stuff Online*

Ok..so i recently found out that i can order MAC Pro stuff online..BUT i dont get a discount since i'm not a "PRO" member. Yes..i KNOW...where have i been? under a big makeup "DUH!"  rock. well anywayz..so i went to the regular MAC site cuz i had some questions in regards to the PRO stuff. I did my little MAC chat thing and asked the MAC rep about the MAC PRO gloss. She then tells me that she CAN'T discuss anything about the PRO stuff since the chat is only for the regular MAC products. so now what?


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC PRO stuff*

To order through the PRO site you have to be a member. If you have a question, I don't know what the # is where you are but I'd suggest finding a PRO store using the search on the macpro.com site and see what the closest one to you is. Then call that one and ask about products---or drop in. Us non-members can check out the products, descriptions and MAC's version of swatches on the pro site but we cannot order them online-->I order through the phone.


----------



## ikapela511 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: MAC PRO stuff*

oh geez im such a dork..i meant that us non-members cna order via the 800 #. so i was kind of surprised that they couldnt discuss any pro stuff and ONLY just the regular MAC products. 

BUT thanks for the info. I'll check to see which PRO store is close to me.


----------



## priss (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC PRO stuff*

hey mama,

i am a pro card holder.  what do u need to know? i can initiate a  chat and ask questions.  in fact if you use msn messenger we can set up a time when you and i can start a chat concurrent with my pro one so i can just ask the questions while you and i are online together.  i live in dallas so i central standard time.  but i dont work so im always up late and usually home during the day.  let me know

if our time zone vary greatly you can send me the questions and i can still ask em for you.


----------

